# BMW lease end under mileage and return condition



## andrewxkim55 (Nov 17, 2011)

So i leased my 2011 BMW 335i with a 3 year 12,000 miles/year.

After my 1st year of the lease, I forecast that I was going over miles so i purchased an extra 12,000 miles at $0.16 cents per mile. Now I have a total of 48,000 miles to use.

With 3 months left now of the lease, I overstated and estimate I will be at 43,000 at end of lease; which leaves me with 5,000 unused miles.

I read the BMW "Mileage Adjustment Terms of Service" and states the following: "If you did not have the opportunity to use all of the mileage you purchased, we will apply a credit* to any outstanding balance with BMW Financial Services, including, but not exceeding, excess wear and use charges*."

So I've calculated that I'll be receiving a benefit of $800.00 = ($0.16 x 5,000 unused miles)

Also, I will not be purchasing or leasing another BMW.

Few Questions:
1) Under the BMW Mileage Adjustment Terms of Service, it says the unused miles will apply credit to any outstanding balance with BMW financial services. So can I not pay my last 3 remaining monthly payments, to offset the unused miles benefit amount?

2) Can I use the unused benefit of $800.00 towards the end of lease "disposition fee" of $350?

3) The tire tread was almost gone so I replaced the OEM run flat tires with some cheap non-run flat ones from americatireco. Will they accept or find out about the tires?

4) I have a minor curb rash on one of the rims. Will they make a big deal and charge me? Are they really strict in finding damages on the car?

5) Silly Question: At the end of the lease, Do I have fill up full tank of gas? and wash/vacuum the car?

6) I had my friend install (via CD software) a DVDinMotion, which allows me to watch DVD while in drive mode. I believe there is no hardware involved, only a flash on the idrive bios or something. Will this be an issue at the end of the lease? Will they find out?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

1. No
2. Yes
3. Probably be charged $200/tire
4.* Minor* curb rash is okay
5. No
6. Probably okay


----------



## RichmondR (Aug 28, 2009)

dkreidel said:


> 1. No
> 2. Yes
> 3. Probably be charged $200/tire
> 4.* Minor* curb rash is okay
> ...


Agreed.

Andrew, they are definitely going to hit you up for the non-RFTs.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

RichmondR said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Andrew, they are definitely going to hit you up for the non-RFTs.


You should go ebay and buy the used OEM Run-flat tire which are within the threshold and put it on the car. Rather than buying and putting non-runflat and and than got charge $200 extra each.. :thumbdwn:


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

*Return of lease with OEM RFTs*



RichmondR said:


> Agreed.
> Andrew, they are definitely going to hit you up for the non-RFTs.


I don't know about nor can I vouch for this SoCal tire operation but they may have a less expensive solution for tires when you return your leased BMW. That said, when you factor in *all the costs* to replace your el-cheapo tires, the dealer may be the cheapest :dunno:

http://atlantistire.com/content/4-about-us


----------



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

You wont get 800 as a credit. BMWFS provides 100/200/400 ( Imight be off with numbers) if you mileage is 10% less, 15% less and so on.

You will surely get hit with a charge on non RTF tires.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

if you are not getting another BMW .......... bottom line do not expect much as far as help or leniency................ you gonna get hit for whatever it is. Note if you have Safelease (Lease end protection) , then none of this matters.

dkriedel has it all basically correct.


----------



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

Try to sell it first, you may get lucky and put a few bucks in your pocket.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bengwie (Jun 13, 2011)

Greg, quick question for you: what happens if you have the safe lease and you return the car with non-RFT?



[email protected] BMW said:


> if you are not getting another BMW .......... bottom line do not expect much as far as help or leniency................ you gonna get hit for whatever it is. Note if you have Safelease (Lease end protection) , then none of this matters.
> 
> dkriedel has it all basically correct.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

andrewxkim55 said:


> So I've calculated that I'll be receiving a benefit of $800.00 = ($0.16 x 5,000 unused miles)
> 
> Also, I will not be purchasing or leasing another BMW.
> 
> ...


a) no, its going to be 300-400 of credit, not 800

1) no, you have to pay

3) expect to be billed for non runflat tires
4) if not leasing a new car from them, expect to be billed
5) no, but its in your best interest to clean and document the condition of the car before you turn it in
6) no


----------



## openwheelracing (Aug 1, 2008)

BTW the under mileage credit only applies if you purchase or lease another BMW thru BMW Financial services. Also I don't think that's how you calculate the credit. No way they give you $0.16 per mile. I think you may get $200 flat if you are under 90% of the contracted miles.


----------



## andrewxkim55 (Nov 17, 2011)

openwheelracing said:


> BTW the under mileage credit only applies if you purchase or lease another BMW thru BMW Financial services. Also I don't think that's how you calculate the credit. No way they give you $0.16 per mile. I think you may get $200 flat if you are under 90% of the contracted miles.


When it comes to contracts, I am anal and usually print everything. I was digging through my pile of papers and found that I printed a copy of the "Mid-Term Mileage Adjustment Terms of Service" at the time when I purchased additional miles from www.bmwusa.com website. At the top of the page shows a hyperlink to the terms.

(you'll have to sign in into your bmw account to view this)
https://www.bmwusa.com/secured/content/accounts/buymilestos.aspx

It says the following:

"I am the Lessee (hereinafter collectively referred to as "Lessee" whether one or more than one) under the BMW Financial Services Vehicle Lease Agreement (Lease) referenced above. I have requested an increase to the mileage allowance ("Mileage Allowance") under my Lease. The original Mileage Allowance for the full term of my lease is *XXXX* miles, and the increased Mileage Allowance under my Lease will be *XXXX* miles.

In consideration for the increase of my mileage allowance, each remaining monthly payment under my Lease with BMW FS will increase to *XXXX*, which includes any applicable tax, commencing with the Lease payment due on *XXXX* and will continue each month thereafter during the term of my Lease. I acknowledge that the determination of applicable taxes is based upon garaging location information that I provided to BMW FS. If my monthly payments are being made by automatic deduction from an account with a financial institution, I will execute all documents necessary to change the amount of the deduction beginning on the commencement date above.

Even if my actual mileage is less than the increased Mileage Allowance (the differential being "Unused Miles"), I understand that I will not receive a refund for Unused Miles and that I must continue to pay in the full monthly payment set forth herein. If, at the end of my Lease, I have made all monthly payments required under the terms of my Lease, I will receive credit for Unused Miles at the rate of $0.16 per mile, which will be applied only against any remaining obligations owed to BMW FS under my Lease."


----------



## openwheelracing (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh nvm I didn't realize you purchased extra miles.


----------

